# How will a PCIe Gen 3.0 x 4 M.2 SSD perform in a PCIe 4.0 M.2 slot?



## Simplex0 (Jul 16, 2019)

Does anybody knows?
Will a PCIe Gen 3.0 x 4 M.2 SSD have the same performance when used in an PCIe 4.0 M.2 slot as it has while running in a PCIe 3.0 M.2 slot?

I am planing to buy a X570 motherboard and would like to use my older  PCIe Gen 3.0 M.2 on the new board.


----------



## theonek (Jul 16, 2019)

entirely depends on what brand and model of nvme you currently have...


----------



## Flaky (Jul 16, 2019)

It will work at 3.0 x4 mode.


----------



## Simplex0 (Jul 16, 2019)

Thank you Flaky.
I take that as it will have roughly the same performance in the PCIe 4.0 M.2 slot on the new motherboard as it had in the PCIe Gen 3.0 slot on my old motherboard.

EDIT: as long as the number of lanes is the same in both cases which it is in this case.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jul 16, 2019)

I threw up some quick tests here https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/amd-ssd-performance-x370-vs-x570.257362/
In general, it seems to perform better.


----------



## Simplex0 (Jul 16, 2019)

Thank you TheLostSwede.
That was what i was hoping for.


----------

